# Shopping: What is essential?



## Amity Island (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Yesterday I went to my local Tesco express. I was asking the manager about the "contactless" self pay machines which require contact with the machine (pressing the screen) to tell it you want to pay "contactless". Which seems to defeat the object of contactless payment. Anyway, she then went on to give me a rant and lecture about how disgusted she is with seeing the same faces several times a day. She said people are not adhering to the lockdown rules. She went on....you should only be in here if it is for "essentials". She said lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol, chocolates, newspapers as well as many other items are not essentials, she said bread and milk are.

So what are essentials and if what she says are not essential, why are they selling them?

btw I was stood with a loaf of bread and a bottle of milk in my hand at the time


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 5, 2020)

Corner shops and off-licences are allowed to stay open, so the Government considers newspapers, sweets, booze and fags to be essential.   And I was given free newspapers while in hospital recently.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

Essentials are going to be different to everyone to suit their needs etc
Newspapers I believe are classed as an essential (just using the classification that TV news and also This Morning is still airing and the reason given was that they were essential as they brought news)
I got slagged for looking for biscuits as that isn't seen as essential to a lot but to me I see them as they are as I use that to keep my bloods up if I'm on the low end when I go to bed, I wouldn't be comfortable substituting that with my eating disorder so to me they are essential
Chocolates are food so I would say that's essential as food is in that criteria but what you've got to think is that they are probably in for essentials and picking these things up while they are in there anyway
Our Lidl has contacted the police regarding the same people popping in 2-3 times a day and there is now a police car parked in the car park during opening hours because of it, also the local Scotmid gave my grandad a ticking off a week ago as he was in for the second time so if the manager is that concerned she could quite easily do something about it
xx


----------



## grovesy (Apr 5, 2020)

I agree essential is differnt for differnt people.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 5, 2020)

@Kaylz, I wish I could give you multiple likes, one for each of the points you raised.


----------



## Docb (Apr 5, 2020)

What you got Amity was a frustrated shop manager/assistant who needed somebody to vent to and you happened to be there.  I've been a shopkeeper and can appreciate how difficult their life must be at the moment, being battered from all directions and really not quite knowing what to do for the best.  Next time you are in, ask whoever serves you how they are holding up and you are likely to get a smile and a thank you for asking.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 5, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol,


It's hard to argue these are essencials.


Amity Island said:


> chocolates, newspapers


While chocolate is sort of food, which is essential, chocolate itself isn't really. Beyond any help controlling BG. New is essential. How essential are newspapers though, in this particular situation, when we've got the radio & TV. And lots of newspapers have online sites.


Amity Island said:


> seeing the same faces several times a day.


Now are they on about >=3 times a day. I can see some people around here going into shops a lot. Popping back once for an item you forgot the first time is one thing. Multipul times is another.


Amity Island said:


> I was asking the manager...So what are essentials and if what she says are not essential, why are they selling them?


Well, as a manager, I'm going with they have some say in the matter, and should consider taking things off the shelves.


Kaylz said:


> they are probably in for essentials and picking these things up while they are in there anyway


That would be the shopps defence I quess. And probably true for a lot of people. Again round here, I can see plenty of people going to the shops just for the lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 5, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> While chocolate is sort of food, which is essential, chocolate itself isn't really.


Chocolate is milk so it's an essential for those that like it


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2020)

Dark chocolate is my 'essential' snack. I don’t see them objecting to people buying crisps, and all forms of extruded polystyrene-like products etc, which I don’t eat.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

Robin said:


> Dark chocolate is my 'essential' snack. I don’t see them objecting to people buying crisps, and all forms of extruded polystyrene-like products etc, which I don’t eat.


I'm with you, Lindt 90% is on the list I text my dads GF to see about getting and sending me lol xx


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> I'm with you, Lindt 90% is on the list I text my dads GF to see about getting and sending me lol xx


I haven’t been able to get any Lindt for weeks, I had to settle for a bar of 85% Green &Blacks at vast expense from the local deli.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 5, 2020)

Seems like chocolate in the UK is a bit like guns in the US - threaten to remove our constitutional  ‘right to bear chocolate’ and there will be a significant threat of civil unrest   

I‘ve taken to pressing any necessary buttons / screens with one knuckle on one hand recently, not sure if it makes any difference at all, but I feels like I’m less likely to go on to transfer anything to keys/phone etc in the same way as if I was using a finger.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

Robin said:


> I haven’t been able to get any Lindt for weeks, I had to settle for a bar of 85% Green &Blacks at vast expense from the local deli.


 if I'd known that before I would have got her to get  another and sent you it!
Well she got most of my list, just the antibacterial surface wipes that weren't available  She's even got me kitchen roll I think as I mentioned I haven't been able to get it here, I've text my dad saying he can either send the package or drop it at Bruce's door as he doesn't have security doors but there's only 3 flats and he mentioned there's been an Amazon parcel sitting outside the neighbours for days now so I'm confident my shopping would be fine left there xx


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Essentials are going to be different to everyone to suit their needs etc
> Newspapers I believe are classed as an essential (just using the classification that TV news and also This Morning is still airing and the reason given was that they were essential as they brought news)
> I got slagged for looking for biscuits as that isn't seen as essential to a lot but to me I see them as they are as I use that to keep my bloods up if I'm on the low end when I go to bed, I wouldn't be comfortable substituting that with my eating disorder so to me they are essential
> Chocolates are food so I would say that's essential as food is in that criteria but what you've got to think is that they are probably in for essentials and picking these things up while they are in there anyway
> ...


Hi Kaylz,
I agree with everything you've said. Shops are essential and that's why they are open, what's essential to each of us is different.


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 5, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Seems like chocolate in the UK is a bit like guns in the US - threaten to remove our constitutional  ‘right to bear chocolate’ and there will be a significant threat of civil unrest
> 
> I‘ve taken to pressing any necessary buttons / screens with one knuckle on one hand recently, not sure if it makes any difference at all, but I feels like I’m less likely to go on to transfer anything to keys/phone etc in the same way as if I was using a finger.


Ha ha, using knuckle on the screen, me too!
Wash hands when home.


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 5, 2020)

Docb said:


> What you got Amity was a frustrated shop manager/assistant who needed somebody to vent to and you happened to be there.  I've been a shopkeeper and can appreciate how difficult their life must be at the moment, being battered from all directions and really not quite knowing what to do for the best.  Next time you are in, ask whoever serves you how they are holding up and you are likely to get a smile and a thank you for asking.


I'll give that a go and report back


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 5, 2020)

Robin said:


> Dark chocolate is my 'essential' snack. I don’t see them objecting to people buying crisps, and all forms of extruded polystyrene-like products etc, which I don’t eat.


Milkybar for me every time. Although it's not exactly chocolate.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Apr 5, 2020)

Ive





everydayupsanddowns said:


> Seems like chocolate in the UK is a bit like guns in the US - threaten to remove our constitutional  ‘right to bear chocolate’ and there will be a significant threat of civil unrest
> 
> I‘ve taken to pressing any necessary buttons / screens with one knuckle on one hand recently, not sure if it makes any difference at all, but I feels like I’m less likely to go on to transfer anything to keys/phone etc in the same way as if I was using a finger.


I've become quite adept with an elbow and that's just in my own house


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Milkybar for me every time. Although it's not exactly chocolate.


Oh no!! (Although I used to be able to sit and scoff bag fulls of white chocolate buttons! ) my favourite "not exactly chocolate" which I haven't eaten since I was diagnosed has to be Caramac! xx


----------



## Drummer (Apr 5, 2020)

It might be that the trips out are cutting the tension at home - there have been reports of violence and even murders.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> my favourite "not exactly chocolate" which I haven't eaten since I was diagnosed has to be Caramac! xx



Oh that takes me back! *dribble*


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oh that takes me back! *dribble*


Did you see I'd braved it and had a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat the other day? (now a daily occurrence but sshh!  lol) I think my next move may be an orange or mint club and then progress to a gold bar, I'll get to a bar of caramac one day!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Did you see I'd braved it and had a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat the other day? (now a daily occurrence but sshh!  lol) I think my next move may be an orange or mint club and then progress to a gold bar, I'll get to a bar of caramac one day!  xx



Haha! Steady progress towards a defined, but manageable goal. Excellent work!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

@Amity Island I'm really sorry to move off topic here but my partner and I have been talking about this thread and I mentioned your username, he's told me to ask you, are you a fan of Jaws? (Yes he is a weird one) xx


----------



## grovesy (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Oh no!! (Although I used to be able to sit and scoff bag fulls of white chocolate buttons! ) my favourite "not exactly chocolate" which I haven't eaten since I was diagnosed has to be Caramac! xx


I like Carmac too!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Did you see I'd braved it and had a 2 finger dark chocolate kit kat the other day? (now a daily occurrence but sshh!  lol) I think my next move may be an orange or mint club and then progress to a gold bar, I'll get to a bar of caramac one day!  xx


Don't  see mint club very often down here, though the Orange ones are often on offer around here.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I like Carmac too!


To ease the impact on the old BG we could all get together when this is over with and just share a caramac between us 


grovesy said:


> Don't  see mint club very often down here, though the Orange ones are often on offer around here.


I think Bruce has a packet of mint ones down at his, think he got his at Tesco in the other town (obviously before all of this happened) he did say he'd give me a few if I wished lol xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

Kettle, that's essential at the moment seen as our nice stainless steel one has very abruptly given up on us  xx


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Oh no!! (Although I used to be able to sit and scoff bag fulls of white chocolate buttons! ) my favourite "not exactly chocolate" which I haven't eaten since I was diagnosed has to be Caramac! xx


Hey Kaylz, now you are talking serious, up another level lol. Caramac is one of a kind, very, very sweet and can be bought in buttons too.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Essentials are going to be different to everyone to suit their needs etc
> Newspapers I believe are classed as an essential (just using the classification that TV news and also This Morning is still airing and the reason given was that they were essential as they brought news)



This seems likely to be lasting (perhaps it'll be modified a bit, but rather similar) for months. Allowing people to buy chocolate, biscuits, wine, etc., seems like a reasonable thing to do, especially if those are happening in shops that are mostly selling "essential" things.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Yes! my favourite film of all time! Lost count how many times I've watched it.
> 
> Amity means friendship.


Yes he mentioned your username was in Jaws hence why he was asking me to enquire, he's a film fan see lol


Amity Island said:


> Hey Kaylz, now you are talking serious, up another level lol. Caramac is one of a kind, very, very sweet and can be bought in buttons too.


Yeah I saw they are now available in button form, may have to see if I can pick those up in my town actually, that reminds me I still have a bag of Hotel Chocolat dark chocolate ginger buttons in the cupboard, must get those munched xx


----------



## Billy Bob (Apr 5, 2020)

For people saying that alcohol is not essential try telling that to an alcoholic they need it as they are reliant on it take it away from them and it could make them very ill .
Cigarettes for some are essential , as an ex smoker I know how hard and stressful  it can be without a cigarette 
Lottery not essential .
We bought non essentials while shopping they were 5 fertiliser grow bags, 6 tomato plants , bedding plants and a large pot of masonry paint .


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 6, 2020)

OK.  I'll be controversial here.

To me, if the shop is open and has items on sale, they are fair game to buy.  You won't find me lying on my back, flailing arms and legs if they don't have a particular brand of x, or you or indeed any x or y, but if it is there, it is there to be sold.

If the directive was that Tesco was to become an eggs, milk and meat vendor (or whatever), then they would alter their stock and layouts to reflect that.

Of course, that doesn't mean that going from Tesco, to ASDA, to Waitrose, to Sainsbury's, then Lidl and Aldi is the way to go.  It isn't, but for shops to stock and display, say bread (in my world absolutely not an essential), or more realistically, Elderflower Cordial (random choice) then for people to steadfastly not be allowed to buy it is bonkers.  Aside from all else, all of those people working to ensure the nation is fed and watered need to be paid.

For some life is already very uncomfortable, and I predict it may become moreso for all of us, so a little chink of comfort is good for the spirits, and thankfully, essentials are different for us all.

Popping out for only Bottlegreen or Belvoir Elderflower Cordial wouldn't be essential in my view.  In all of this, we need sense,empathy and kindness to be around us and a turning up of the doing the right thing on folks' dials.

Stay safe folks, but let's not be cruel to each other where a small kindness and empathy could help oil the wheels of goodwill and good behaviour.


----------



## eggyg (Apr 6, 2020)

This was my essential shopping today. NB Cadbury’s Fruit and Nut is Mr Eggy’s as is the Chianti. The Sancerre , Diet Coke and Lindt are all mine! We did also get milk, bread and cheese.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2020)

I just got some shopping from a UPS man (my dad lol)
In there is some Lindt 90%, John West Tuna Infusions, Dark Chocolate Kit Kats, Cotton Wool Pads and...……...kitchen roll!!  xx


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2020)

Oooh, @eggyg and @Kaylz with your Lindt 85% and 90%! I’m reduced to co-op own brand 70%! Mind you, it was £1.50 a bar, and it is rather nice...


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2020)

Robin said:


> Oooh, @eggyg and @Kaylz with your Lindt 85% and 90%! I’m reduced to co-op own brand 70%! Mind you, it was £1.50 a bar, and it is rather nice...


Don't be, I just unpacked the bag and its not, it's 70% and I ain't keen on it, half my kit kats are missing, wrong cotton wool pads even though I asked her to make sure it was oval ones, at least the 2 john west tuna infusions are correct    a little bit miffed seen as she didn't tell me and I'd text my list exact
There is a 3 pack big regina kitchen rolls though so that's a plus and hey cant complain about the delivery man seen as he's seen as a key worker xx


----------



## eggyg (Apr 6, 2020)

Robin said:


> Oooh, @eggyg and @Kaylz with your Lindt 85% and 90%! I’m reduced to co-op own brand 70%! Mind you, it was £1.50 a bar, and it is rather nice...


I must admit I did think of you when I got them. Sorry. I can’t eat 70% now but can eat Dairy Milk!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Don't  see mint club very often down here, though the Orange ones are often on offer around here.


You can often find them in discount stores like B&M, Poundland, Home Bargains. I’ve haven’t seen any Clubs in a supermarket for a long time. They also do Viscounts. “I vant a Viscount!” Can anyone remember that commercial?


----------



## Cazzablanca (Apr 6, 2020)

Milk, tea, greek yogurt, cheese, ryvita multi grain. All Bran.  They're my essentials


----------



## grovesy (Apr 6, 2020)

eggyg said:


> You can often find them in discount stores like B&M, Poundland, Home Bargains. I’ve haven’t seen any Clubs in a supermarket for a long time. They also do Viscounts. “I vant a Viscount!” Can anyone remember that commercial?


Home Bargains must have been where I saw the mint ones. Around here most supermarkets seem to stock them.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2020)

I knew there was something up with me when I absolutely HAD to have a Caramac to eat on the bus on my way home from work.  Yes, I liked it but even then couldn't eat one all at once, but right then I sometimes ate 2 …….  Only later did I become aware that it's because my body was being starved of glucose, which certainly explained it but OMG I've never been able to face such a thing ever since!

Though I have quite often in the last 20 years indulged myself in a Tunnock's caramel wafer!


----------



## Lilian (Apr 6, 2020)

Milk, cheese, eggs, tea, coffee, vegetabes including salad, meat, fish.   I am taking this opportunity of going on a completely low carb slimming diet so that if I survive it I will come out of being cocooned as a beautiful butterfly.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> To ease the impact on the old BG we could all get together when this is over with and just share a caramac between us


Share a Caramac 
.
.
Never, it’s all mine ,mine,  minemineminemine


----------



## Billy Bob (Apr 7, 2020)

Have they ever made a caramac easter egg ?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a feeling I have seen them in the past.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 7, 2020)

Billy Bob said:


> Have they ever made a caramac easter egg ?


Yes  just done a search and loads of photos of them.


----------



## Billy Bob (Apr 7, 2020)

Is this what we would call a bad egg ?


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 9, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I went to my local Tesco express. I was asking the manager about the "contactless" self pay machines which require contact with the machine (pressing the screen) to tell it you want to pay "contactless". Which seems to defeat the object of contactless payment. Anyway, she then went on to give me a rant and lecture about how disgusted she is with seeing the same faces several times a day. She said people are not adhering to the lockdown rules. She went on....you should only be in here if it is for "essentials". She said lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol, chocolates, newspapers as well as many other items are not essentials, she said bread and milk are.
> 
> ...


Looks like a I spoke too soon!
Police just announced they are just days away from stopping and searching trolleys, to check if the items are essential items.

Again, I make my point, if they are not essential items then why are they being sold? Lottery tickets are a good example.

But also, what is essential to some, may not be to others, you might want to buy a football to keep the kids entertained, which considering they are locked in their homes, is a very reasonable and justified purchase.

Besides, if you are doing your weekly shop and you happen to buy a lottery ticket, what is the problem with that? I understand the problem with someone going to the shop just for the purpose of buying a lottery ticket as this is not sensible to put yourself or others at risk. As part of your shopping it makes no difference?









						Police ‘days away’ from checking shopping trolleys as lockdown rules flouted
					

A police chief has said his force is only "a few days away" from introducing measures such as road blocks and searching shopping trolleys as people continue to flout the coronavirus regulations. Northamptonshire Police Chief Constable




					www.aol.co.uk


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 9, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Police just announced they are just days away from stopping and searching trolleys, to check if the items are essential items.



I heard another chief saying they might well check traffic but had no intention at all of searching shopping trolleys.

I could imagine them checking if a quick glance suggested the items were silly and suggested a likely breach of the law later (so lots of fireworks and alcohol and not much else, for example). Otherwise I'm sure they've got better things to do, even considering just the lockdown.

(My jelly babies _are_ essential purchases, anyway. (It's warmer and I'm not eating shop-bought sandwiches so I seem to be a bit more insulin sensitive. Or I'm miscalculating; regardless, I've been heading a bit lower than I was expecting.))


----------



## MikeTurin (Apr 9, 2020)

What is essential? A bottle of single malt maybe isn't essential for people who don't drink, but for me especially when alone and knowing that I will make the Easter dinner alone, it's essential. A TV set is also essential for me and for people that have kids. For people working at home a cat6 cable or an HDMI cable is essential.


----------



## MikeTurin (Apr 9, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Looks like a I spoke too soon!
> Police just announced they are just days away from stopping and searching trolleys, to check if the items are essential items.
> 
> Again, I make my point, if they are not essential items then why are they being sold? Lottery tickets are a good example.





			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/Alessandra_Mussolini_datisenato_2013.jpg
		


If you like a Mussolini, we have one to send you. 
Looks to me a power trip of police to get nosy on what people is doing. And besides, because the problemi is to keep social distancing from people, if I need to buy a freezer or I fancy some parma hams is my decision an the coppers haven't any business on it.

Besides, because here footwear shops aren't deemed essential I have to use broken clogs, use some duc tape to stop them to totally disintegrate but they're ugly...


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 9, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I went to my local Tesco express. I was asking the manager about the "contactless" self pay machines which require contact with the machine (pressing the screen) to tell it you want to pay "contactless". Which seems to defeat the object of contactless payment. Anyway, she then went on to give me a rant and lecture about how disgusted she is with seeing the same faces several times a day. She said people are not adhering to the lockdown rules. She went on....you should only be in here if it is for "essentials". She said lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol, chocolates, newspapers as well as many other items are not essentials, she said bread and milk are.
> 
> ...


This is the official statement on what is essential. Buying things for the maintenance of your house is listed also. 

Interestingly it doesn't include such items as lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol or anything else non-food.

6.—(1) During the emergency period, no person may leave the place where they are living without reasonable excuse.

(2) For the purposes of paragraph (1), a reasonable excuse includes the need—

(a)to obtain basic necessities, including food and medical supplies for those in the same household (including any pets or animals in the household) or for vulnerable persons and supplies for the essential upkeep, maintenance and functioning of the household, or the household of a vulnerable person, or to obtain money, including from any business listed in Part 3 of Schedule.






						The Health Protection (Coronavirus, Restrictions) (England) Regulations 2020
					

These Regulations require the closure of businesses selling food or drink for consumption on the premises, and businesses listed in Part 2 of Schedule 2, to protect against the risks to public health arising from coronavirus, except for limited permitted uses. Restrictions are imposed on...




					www.legislation.gov.uk


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Interestingly it doesn't include such items as lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol or anything else non-food.


But off-licences and other shops licensed for selling alcohol are included in the list of shops allowed to stay open. So that bottle of wine in your supermarket trolley is perfectly legitimate.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 9, 2020)

More important things to worry about than whats in your trolley i think.


----------



## Contused (Apr 10, 2020)

I've just spotted this…

Coronavirus: Public reassured over lockdown policing rules

which I'd say is sensible.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2020)

My daughter bought a new mop yesterday.  Soon we will need wallpaper as she decreed yesterday she's going to re-paper our lounge ceiling - it's needed doing for ages but because her dad hasn't been able to accept that he's no longer capable of simply doing everything needed by the whole family 100% properly straight away by himself - it just hasn't been done.

Weird though - the only anaglypta either of us has ever known in our lives (ie 100+ years between us living in different homes of different ages all with some papered ceilings) which shrank after the second time it was painted with 'proper' proprietary emulsion (either Dulux or Crown) hence even if it wasn't more than dingy by now, every join (proper carefully butted joints - not whatsoever 'squashed')  Weirdly only shrank widthways because where the ceiling joins the walls, no shrinkage whatsoever.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 10, 2020)

Government says you can buy what you want.









						Coronavirus: Public reassured over lockdown policing rules
					

No 10 says people can buy what they like from shops which remain open - and use their gardens as they wish.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 10, 2020)

Contused said:


> I've just spotted this…
> 
> Coronavirus: Public reassured over lockdown policing rules
> 
> which I'd say is sensible.


That's great news. If the shops are allowed to open, then they can sell whatever they stock. That's not to say that going out for the sole purpose of buying a lottery ticket is an essential journey.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2020)

I discovered today that there seems to be a rush on makeup. Boots online are out out of stock on all eye shadow and foundation. I can cope without, but Mrs B will be lost without any. Daughter, fortunately, has an online source she uses. She has eczema, so it’ll be perfectly safe.

Maybe Boots thinks it’s not essential, but take my word for it - it is.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2020)

I pulled off a coup this morning. I got through to a special number on a supermarket website, and because they could back check my shopping habits, they knew I always ordered online, since I am completely unable to get to a supermarket. After the grilling, and their checks, I’m now going to be informed by text or email when slots become available. I’ll have to be on the ball, but it’s what I wanted from the start of this pandemic. It is far from perfect, but it’s a huge step forward.

I won’t be telling anyone who could shop normally how to do it, and please don’t pummel me with PMs. This is a public forum, after all. And if you haven’t got a record of online shopping, or are new to it, you haven’t got a hope of getting this service. And that particularly applies to those with diabetes who should simply be observing social distancing and handwashing rules.


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 13, 2020)

Newspapers are essential. Especially if you cant get toilet roll!

Lottery tickets - you can get on-line.

As for Caramacs - the dietician was ok about me eating them. As long as part of a meal.

Could do with getting paint for the shed and fence since we're staying at home.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Seems like chocolate in the UK is a bit like guns in the US - threaten to remove our constitutional  ‘right to bear chocolate’ and there will be a significant threat of civil unrest
> 
> I‘ve taken to pressing any necessary buttons / screens with one knuckle on one hand recently, not sure if it makes any difference at all, but I feels like I’m less likely to go on to transfer anything to keys/phone etc in the same way as if I was using a finger.


 ha ha yes chocolate is the must have   I have been pressing buttons with my keys but then it contaminates if you put in your purse, so have resorted to washing keys ha ha well only sometimes.  A biro could be useful and just gingerly hold it up until can wash with soap and water


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I pulled off a coup this morning. I got through to a special number on a supermarket website, and because they could back check my shopping habits, they knew I always ordered online, since I am completely unable to get to a supermarket. After the grilling, and their checks, I’m now going to be informed by text or email when slots become available. I’ll have to be on the ball, but it’s what I wanted from the start of this pandemic. It is far from perfect, but it’s a huge step forward.
> 
> I won’t be telling anyone who could shop normally how to do it, and please don’t pummel me with PMs. This is a public forum, after all. And if you haven’t got a record of online shopping, or are new to it, you haven’t got a hope of getting this service. And that particularly applies to those with diabetes who should simply be observing social distancing and handwashing rules.


Glad you have managed to get some way to shop online. 
I have noticed 2 nieghbours, getting online delivery in the last couple of days, one normal does , the other I have not noticed before. Both delivery drivers were practicing, good distancing. One was an Asda driver the other was Tesco.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 14, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I pulled off a coup this morning. I got through to a special number on a supermarket website, and because they could back check my shopping habits, they knew I always ordered online, since I am completely unable to get to a supermarket. After the grilling, and their checks, I’m now going to be informed by text or email when slots become available. I’ll have to be on the ball, but it’s what I wanted from the start of this pandemic. It is far from perfect, but it’s a huge step forward.


Glad to hear you have managed to get something sorted. No it’s not perfect and yes you will have to be on the  ball.  Delivery slots are rather like loo rolls, the world and his wife are snapping them up. 
Though I have  found things a bit easier recently since one supermarket informed me that they’ve now  recognised me as vulnerable or elderly


----------



## missclb (Apr 16, 2020)

@mikeyB – nice work! Fingers are crossed you get a slot, best of luck!


----------

